# looking to buy a felt f4/ felt f4sl



## kyroadguy (May 26, 2009)

Can someone point me as to where the best price would be on one of these? Thanks. 


no dealers around my area.


----------



## ntpetrie (Jul 13, 2007)

*Felt 2007 F4*

Hey,

The shop I work for has a 2007 F4 in 54cm. Let me know if you would be interested, and I can get you more details on the specs. and price.

Cheers!


----------



## kyroadguy (May 26, 2009)

ntpetrie said:


> Hey,
> 
> The shop I work for has a 2007 F4 in 54cm. Let me know if you would be interested, and I can get you more details on the specs. and price.
> 
> Cheers!


I'm looking for a 56 or a 58. Thanks anyways.


----------

